# Cits ... >  IrDA uz COM porta

## abidox

kā ustaisīt infrasarkano raidītāju / uztvērēju uz datora COM porta, un kādu softu vajag lai to lietotu.

vajag lai varētu no mobīlā (nokia) datus pārsūtīt un otrādi. P.S. telefonam nav bluetooth un sūtīt datus pa MMS būtu izšķērdība, turklāt lielākus par 100KB nemaz nevar pārsūtīt, jo tas jau pašā telefonā tā iekārtots.

P.P.S. nesaprotu kas tas par stulbumu, ka dažiem pa ne visai krutiem mob var sūtīt neierobežotu datu apjomu (cik tīkls pavelk) bet citiem ir ierobežojums (nav nekāda sakara ar tīkla iespējām)

----------


## JDat

Domāju, ka labākā būvniecība ir tieši nopērkot USB IrDa pričindāli. Tas lai nav pašam jāizgudro divriteni.

----------


## marizo

Tieši uz COM porta - nezinu.
Bet ir mātenes, kurām ir spec IRDA spraudnis, tur reiz mēģināju uzlodēt tādu štruntu no fototranzistora un IR diodes. Netā daudz tādu šēmu.
Beidzās ar to, ka nopirku USB-IRDA  ::

----------


## abidox

> Tieši uz COM porta - nezinu.
> Bet ir mātenes, kurām ir spec IRDA spraudnis, tur reiz mēģināju uzlodēt tādu štruntu no fototranzistora un IR diodes. Netā daudz tādu šēmu.
> Beidzās ar to, ka nopirku USB-IRDA


 var arī paralēlo portu (galvenais ka var pieslēgt un strādā un bez čipiem)
mātenei nav irda konektora - diemžēl

----------


## JDat

un kur ir problēma nopirkt pa Ls 5-10 gatavu USB IrDA pričindāli? http://www.salidzini.lv/search.php?q=usb+irda&cn=&cl=
Nebūs ne jāčakarējas ne ar lodējumiem, ne draiveriem, ne citām figņām.

----------


## abidox

> un kur ir problēma nopirkt pa Ls 5-10 gatavu USB IrDA pričindāli? http://www.salidzini.lv/search.php?q=usb+irda&cn=&cl=
> Nebūs ne jāčakarējas ne ar lodējumiem, ne draiveriem, ne citām figņām.


 man lieku Ls 5 nav, ja būtu nopirktu, kaudgan tādi verķi ir mazisplatīti

----------

